# silkies difference



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I know a lot of you have silkies I was just wondering how you tell them apart from roo to pullet


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

the boys crow & the girls tend to lay more eggs 






sorry i just had to )))))))


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

At what age? If you want to tell the sex at hatch, if it has a depression on it's head where a comb would be, it is a roo. If it has either a smooth head, or a thickening where the comb would be, it is a pullet. This sounds crazy, but I have done it alot on mine, and it worked each time! If they are older than just a few weeks old, then you're outta luck. You can start looking for spur buds.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

2 months......


----------



## blondie (Jul 19, 2012)

It really seems to be difficult to sex these guys at an early age. I spend so much time with my chicks that I have a fair accuracy rate from observing their behavior, interaction with other chicks and the way they carry themselves and react to various situations. The young chicks that I predict to be roos usually are but then there are always a couple that I just can't figure out until they crow or lay an egg. Good luck with yours!


----------

